
Taking Up Animation as a Hobby - luu
http://yosefk.com/blog/a-better-future-animated-post.html
======
ED_Radish
Quarantine Time has really made me value a few extra hours a day more, I never
realized how much that affected my average day to day before then.

~~~
Notorious_BLT
I've found during quarantine that the elimination of my commute and the
ability to do chores during time I'd otherwise spend on a mid-work mental
break has really helped me feel happier with the work I'm doing. Laundry and
dishes and home maintenance don't feel like I'm digging into my free time. If
I need to get away from my desk, I take my dog on a walk.

------
dcw303
I love it. As someone who is putting more and more energy into making music
this resonates with me strongly. I need to figure out a way to get to part
time work.

One piece of advice about creative hobbies - set it up so you have a feedback
loop. Maybe I'm just an insecure jerk, but I really found that getting
feedback and encouragement motivates me to keep trying. Oh, and try to get
that feedback from your peers, not friends and family. They mean well but
you'll never get honest criticism.

~~~
dorkwood
I think it depends on your family.

Once when I was a child, my father found a stack of my drawings and proceeded
to tell me which ones were the weakest and what was wrong with each of them.
Another time, I can remember showing my sister a drawing I'd made that I was
extremely proud of. Her response? "The arms are too long".

Funnily enough, I ended up devoting years of my life to artistic pursuits.

------
CryoLogic
If you are interested in learning animation as a hobby, and would like a
community to contribute to and learn from - consider joining Anim8
([https://anim8.io](https://anim8.io)).

We are the largest group of hobby animators on the web, and host
collaborations, competitions, etc. on an ongoing basis.

We use some of our funding to build free educational content as well which can
be found at ([https://blog.anim8.io](https://blog.anim8.io)).

We also have a great Discord full of beginner animators as well as pros

------
minerjoe
Personal value systems.

Today's god money is, in my humble opinion, such a poor substitute for the
other wealths of this planet, time being possibly the most valuable thing we
have.

It is possible, and, for me, completely logical to wish to find some way out
of the modern work trap. The HN crowd being startup minded is focused on one
way: make a bunch of money in order to trade it for time somewhere down the
road. A risky path, to say the least.

There is another path -- To figure out a way to provide for your needs without
a dependence on state backed currency. This entials an entirely different line
of work, but one that can be immensely beneficial, both to sanity and to
resilancy. If you had your core needs of housing, food, and transportation
met, would you be able to curtail your manufactured "need" for consumerism and
enter a life of spending the rest of your life figuring out what to do with
your time, hopefully leaving a postive legacy?

------
catchmeifyoucan
I really like how the article phrases money as options. It’s really like a
heart and mind question, and that I think is the biggest chasm to cross. At
the end are we happier if we follow our hearts?

~~~
pr0j3ctaway
>At the end are we happier if we follow our hearts?

Yes. Absolutely. I wholeheartedly agree with the author's conclusion.

Money is not the only thing which provides options; time does too. As you age,
you tend to have fewer and fewer options.

People usually think that freeing up time at the expense of a cushy salary is
an enormous opportunity cost.

But it is much rarer for us to think of freeing up money at the expense of
time as a huge opportunity cost, even among people who make enough that they
don't need to work 2000+ hours every year.

I wonder why. After all, how often do we say things like "time is money" to
each other?

~~~
baxtr
"Time is money" is far from the truth. You can get money back, but time can't
be replenished. For me at least, time is much more valuable than money.

But then again, most middle-aged people have a family that needs to be feed
etc. You simply don't have that many options. Best thing that can happen thus
is that your passion becomes profitable.

~~~
chii
> For me at least, time is much more valuable than money

yes, but 'for you' being the operative word. Your time is worthless to me.
Your time, if you used it to do something _I_ wanted done, would be worth
something to me. Therefore, it is true for people to say time is money.

------
lifeisstillgood
I love the animation you used to get in say Mythbusters - where it would
explain fairly complex "what's going on" with what looked like quick and
simple animation.

I don't want to learn that cos it's my love but because it looks a useful
tool.

But ... what animation tools did they use? How hard is it actually? how does
one start at that simple levels?

~~~
dorkwood
The software was most likely Adobe After Effects. Like anything worth
learning, it's a little bit challenging. Fortunately, there are many tutorials
on YouTube to help you. I'd suggest you start with the basics (moving an
object around the screen) and go from there.

------
jimbob45
Yossi’s C++ FQA (rebuttals to each of the C++ FAQ) is worth checking out if
you enjoyed this. His Twitter is pretty fun too.

------
shp0ngle
This is from 2014. I wonder, how much did he move in the last 6 years?

------
JKCalhoun
Blew past my expectations. Excellent (first) animation.

------
chrismorgan
(2014)

------
mola
Beautiful

------
person_of_color
No Money?

Yossi Kreinin

Vice President and General Manager, Platform & Application Software, MobilEye

~~~
ramblerman
Where does he say he has no money?

He is expressing he'd like to do more art, but he has to weigh giving up his
salary to do that, and weighing the pros and cons.

